
YouTube gets a new CEO - prateekj
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/05/susan-wojcicki-youtube-ceo/
======
hdragomir
I believe a person that knows a thing or two about ads could turn how YouTube
uses them into something less... awful. Let's see.

